# PATHFINDER 4WD LIGHT



## jude41 (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder TI and for the last few months the 4wd amber light at the bottom of the speedo comes on and goes off - at random. The car movement going over a bump or around a bend in the road can turn it on or off. The car has just been in to the local Nissan dealer who ran the diagnostic scanner over it, chnecked the fuses and wires and cannot find any cause for the light going on and off. The transmission does does change in and out from 2wd to 4wd - just the !!!!!!! light. We're going bug eyed watching the light going on and off. Took the car to a local auto electrician but he would not look at it, saying that it had to go to the Nissan dealer - but no joy there. Has ANYONE had a similar problem and found a solution - PLEASE !!!:lame:


----------



## TheCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you ever find a solution? I hadn't had this problem before... but just changed my audio unit out, had to unplug the 4WD toggle. Plugged it back in, and now it's not working. Sigh.





jude41 said:


> We have a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder TI and for the last few months the 4wd amber light at the bottom of the speedo comes on and goes off - at random. The car movement going over a bump or around a bend in the road can turn it on or off. The car has just been in to the local Nissan dealer who ran the diagnostic scanner over it, chnecked the fuses and wires and cannot find any cause for the light going on and off. The transmission does does change in and out from 2wd to 4wd - just the !!!!!!! light. We're going bug eyed watching the light going on and off. Took the car to a local auto electrician but he would not look at it, saying that it had to go to the Nissan dealer - but no joy there. Has ANYONE had a similar problem and found a solution - PLEASE !!!:lame:


----------



## jude41 (Jul 17, 2012)

Have not found an answer yet, but have discovered that when the Pathfinder is traveling at a speed of 80k or over the amber light goes off.
Any help ??


----------



## jude41 (Jul 17, 2012)

As a matter of interest, where is the 4WD toggle switch you removed - fuse box ???


----------



## TheCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

jude41 said:


> As a matter of interest, where is the 4WD toggle switch you removed - fuse box ???


It just sounded like you had a problem similar to mine with regards to the 4wd light, but I've got an 05 X-Trail - my 4wd toggle is a switch to the left of the audio unit. I've taken it apart as well as checked the fuses and there are no issues there, so still searching.


----------

